# Ipod nano 6th gen white screen



## mremac (Feb 17, 2012)

I bought my friends ipod nano 6th generation for dirt cheep because he said it was broke :facepalm: And i thought i could ix it, but after looking all over the internet for several hours i have been left with nothing exept a white screened ipod, does anyone know how to fix my problem?


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Does iTunes see it?


----------

